# Recipe! Vodka & Red Bull Xmas Cake



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

A recipe my dh found today 

Ingredients: 
1 cup of water
1 cup brown sugar
1 tsp baking powder
1 cup flour
1 tsp salt
lemon juice
4 eggs
nuts
1 bottle of vodka
1 can of red bull
2 cups of dried fruit

Here we go! .... method:
* Sample vodka to check the quality
* Take a large bowl, check the vodka again
* To be sure its of the highest quality, pour one level cup and mix with a little red bull & drink. Repeat.
* Turn on the electric mixer, beat 1 cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl.
* Add sugar. Beat again.
* At this point check the vodka is still ok.
* Flavour with red bull to taste.
* Try another cup - just in case turn off the mixerer!
* Break 2 leggs and add to the bowl and chuck in cup of dried fruit
* Pick fruit off the floor.
* Mix on the turner.
* If the dried fruit gets stuck in the beaterers, pry it loose with a drewscriver.
* Shample the vodka to check for tonsisticity. Flavour with a little Bed Rull.
* Next sifffftttt 2 cups of salt, or something - who cares?!
* Throw a pinch of Bed Rull over your shoulder.
* Pick up the can, mop the floor.
* Check the vodka.
* Now shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts.
* Add one table.
* Add a shpoon of shugar, or somefink, whatever you can find.
* Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall over.
* Dont forget to beat off the turner.
* Finally throw the bowl through the window, finish the vodka, and kick the dog.
* Fall into bed.

*CHERRY MISTMAS!!!!!!!*

     ​


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

brilliant!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks For that one!


----------

